
‘Encryption is a human right’: Wikipedia aims to lock out NSA - Libertatea
http://rt.com/news/wikipedia-encryption-security-nsa-990/
======
205guy
I wanted to submit this, but HN redirected me to this previous submission ...
with no comments and only 3 points. I suppose it's NSA overload by now.

However, I fear this encryption thing is going to be the end of the useful
internet--and I don't mean that as a hyperbole. Look at Lavabit and Silent
Circle. If your service has something the NSA or powers that be want, they
will insist on a back door. The alternative is to shut down (something the NSA
probably also wants). What kind of choice is that? The only thing you can do
under such conditions is build a pointless social app like FB.

So when wikipedia that-I-love-and-read-all-the-time says they're going to
implement encryption, then I fear their days are numbered. Wikipedia is not
just an encyclopedia, it has day-to-day summaries of breaking stories, such as
the Snowden revelations. Look at the recent story:

"Someone from the Senate edited Snowdens's wikipedia entry"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6188342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6188342)

